# New yellow fellow - getting bubbly!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I picked this guy up over the break - in the store it had almost no colour except the tiniest bit of yellow at the tips. Looking much happier now, and finally justifying the pricetag


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice !!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

very nice indeed!!


----------

